# LED and AEROPONICS are the only way to go!!!



## lokdog (May 16, 2010)

Is anyone out there using the new led's i I am haveing amazing success and my electricity bill with all lights and 2 aero 20 station has only increased $80.00 a month. I am looking for feedback from others!!!!


----------



## me8980109 (May 19, 2010)

Newer LEDs are better but I'm not ready to switch anytime soon. They are expensive, use as much electric, and don't seem to work as well as standard HPS in flowering.. yet. They are great for vegetative growth and with aeroponics I'm sure that they produce great looking plants early, but the proof is in the pudding and every honest comparison (side-by-side) has shown that fact. They may run cooler but for many people that have put some work into their grow space heat has been mitigated through other means. I always wondered if they are so cool why you need like 19 fans on the top side?


----------



## Promitius (May 19, 2010)

Just got a 180W Jumbo UFO LED for 164...excuses wont be around for much longer..


----------



## me8980109 (May 19, 2010)

Promitius is that a 1w LED setup, 3w or 5w? 1w and 3w lights have more issues in late growth (flowering) than do 5w panels. Good luck!


----------



## CLOSETGROWTH (May 19, 2010)

lokdog said:


> Is anyone out there using the new led's i I am haveing amazing success and my electricity bill with all lights and 2 aero 20 station has only increased $80.00 a month. I am looking for feedback from others!!!!


80 bucks a month seems expensive for running led,

I run a house with big screen tv's, multiple computers running, dehumidifier, 1000 watt hps and a 430 watt hps running simulateneously, 6 pumps,fans, lighting.. ect.. and my bill is like a $100 a month. 

Maybe i just got a low cost electricity region.. I believe i pay 8 cents a kw/hour


----------



## Dan Kone (May 29, 2010)

I use a 350w LED on my mom tray, it replaces a 1000w hps just fine. As far as aero goes, yeah if you've got the time and energy it's nice. But hydro is so much easier and forgiving with near the same results. The slightest thing goes wrong in your aero system, and youre fucked. I'll take hydro if for no other reason than it pretty much takes care of itself.


----------



## sativa814 (Jun 11, 2010)

CLOSETGROWTH said:


> 80 bucks a month seems expensive for running led,
> 
> I run a house with big screen tv's, multiple computers running, dehumidifier, 1000 watt hps and a 430 watt hps running simulateneously, 6 pumps,fans, lighting.. ect.. and my bill is like a $100 a month.
> 
> Maybe i just got a low cost electricity region.. I believe i pay 8 cents a kw/hour


 holy shit. I wish i have your electric bill. I am paying 30c kw/hr


----------

